# How to RMA corsair PSU in Bangalore?



## scudmissile007 (Nov 11, 2014)

hi all, my corsair vx550 has started giving problem, need to RMA it, can anyone explain what's the procedure to RMA in Bangalore.
TIA


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Contact kaizen info serve. 
Kaizen Infoserve Pvt Ltd., .::. Login


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 12, 2014)

scudmissile007 said:


> hi all, my corsair vx550 has started giving problem, need to RMA it, can anyone explain what's the procedure to RMA in Bangalore.
> TIA



all the Corsair RMA is sent to Bangalore only so u have the advantage


----------



## scudmissile007 (Nov 14, 2014)

THANKS all, took my vx550 to kaizen and got RM550 on spot replacement, very happy with service provided.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 14, 2014)

scudmissile007 said:


> THANKS all, took my vx550 to kaizen and got RM550 on spot replacement, very happy with service provided.



Congrats..
Bangalore guys are lucky for spot-on replacement...
other state guys have to wait for min 15 days for Corsair RMA


----------

